# Sheep reacting poorly to Prohibit Dewormer - Help!



## CassyKay (Nov 4, 2021)

We have just given one of our ewes a dose of Prohibit and she seems to be reacting poorly: foaming mouth and nose, standing still with ears down, not eating. 
All the sheep just got moved to a fresh pasture (rotational grazing) and she is the only one not excited to wander the whole place and browse for the best grass. We have wormed her once in the past with the same product and only noticed some initial drooling. She was not in poor condition to start with today - we worm based on FAMACHA scoring and she scored lower than the rest so we treated her. 
What should we expect? Will she get better? Does she need vet care? This is an important ewe for us, but we're new to sheep farming and need help! 
Is this an animal we wouldn't want to use Prohibit with again because she's sensitive?


----------



## CassyKay (Nov 4, 2021)

CassyKay said:


> We have just given one of our ewes a dose of Prohibit and she seems to be reacting poorly: foaming mouth and nose, standing still with ears down, not eating.
> All the sheep just got moved to a fresh pasture (rotational grazing) and she is the only one not excited to wander the whole place and browse for the best grass. We have wormed her once in the past with the same product and only noticed some initial drooling. She was not in poor condition to start with today - we worm based on FAMACHA scoring and she scored lower than the rest so we treated her.
> What should we expect? Will she get better? Does she need vet care? This is an important ewe for us, but we're new to sheep farming and need help!
> Is this an animal we wouldn't want to use Prohibit with again because she's sensitive?


She is grazing again! I read that side effects of prohibit are expected to resolve themselves within two hours:

"Other side effects reported for livestock, dogs and cats include drooling, foam at the mouth, lung edema, difficult breathing, bronchospasms, trembling, uncoordinated movements, hyperestesia, weakness, collapse and convulsions. Such adverse drug reaction resolve usually 1 to 2 hours after administration."

Hopefully time is all she needs.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 4, 2021)

Did you give the recommended dosage? I just read that giving more the recommended dosage of prohibit can be seriously harmful.
It definitely would not be wrong to consider other options for worming, your vet should have an idea of what they like, I know mine uses equine dewormer on sheep.


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 4, 2021)

I'm glad she is back to normal.  It may not have been a factor but medicine dosage is the reason we invested in a weight scale early on.  It's easy to be way off on weight estimates.


----------

